# tankless water heaters



## OZIE55 (Oct 21, 2010)

What is your experencies with tank less water heater. We are looking at the Navien brand and would like to know what other have experenced with them.:detective:


----------



## HMP1 (Oct 24, 2010)

We have installed this brand and they have worked well so far. The only thing to be careful of is making sure the water is treated for hardness to prevent the coil from clogging.


----------



## rosemarie (Dec 24, 2012)

I don't have personal experience with them, but I have seen great reviews on them. 
The only problem I see with them is the price. 
I wouldn't pay anything over $40 for a heater.


----------



## FloridaHVAC (Jan 26, 2011)

I am looking at getting into the tankless water heater game. I get pretty good pricing on the Rheem systems. Any opinions on what brands are the best? Most homes in South Florida are electric with no gas.


----------

